# Directions to Mount Temple School, Malahide Rd anyone?



## Caveat (9 Jun 2009)

Will be coming in from M1.

TIA


----------



## samanthajane (9 Jun 2009)

http://maps.google.com/


and put the school in the search it comes up first on the list


----------



## jack2009 (9 Jun 2009)

Turn left onto Griffith Avenue, go to the end of Griffith Avenue and turn left onto the Malahide road, Schools is up a bit further on the right.


----------



## Caveat (9 Jun 2009)

Thanks very much for the quick replies guys!

Seems straightforward - I'll close the thread.


----------

